# Waiting on my first kahr



## siggy63 (Apr 28, 2011)

Waiting to recieve my Kahr K40 Elite 03 from Buds. It should be here at the end of the week or beginning of next week. I cant wait to get it to the range and give report


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------

